# Why am I not gaining weight on my bulk?



## feinburgrl (May 20, 2011)

For the last 10 years, I've been dieting on a very low calorie intake. I got gain some muscle mass but it stop for the last 4 years or so. I decided to increase my calories up to 2500 over a month ago and now I'm above 3500 a day. I found it hard to gain weight and I don't know why that is so. How come when I was on a very low calorie intake, it was easy for me to gain weight but now that I'm bulking it becomes really hard to do so.


----------



## Marat (May 20, 2011)

Increase your calories until you gain weight. It'll happen eventually.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 20, 2011)

calories are still too low.......you're either not eating enough or training too much.....it's simple math


----------



## trapzilla (May 20, 2011)

as the other said, your still not eating enough, you would have gained weight initially as your body was probably almost in a starvation mode and so when you first introduced extra calories you grew, but your body is now running at its normal metabolic rate so weight gain has stopped you now need to keep on increasing calories until you do gain weight.

I'd suggest you add in 250 extra calories a day each week until you gain weight. try only weighing yourself once a week to get an overall weekly weight gain, which would seem more dramatic.

Built may wade in and correct me but I think i'm in the right ball park


----------



## SuperLift (May 20, 2011)

Simple enough, just like the others stated. Caloric intake must be greater than caloric burn. Easy as that.  Try adding in a weight gainer.

Good weight gainers


----------



## feinburgrl (May 20, 2011)

Maybe I didn't go into detail but my arms got a little bigger and everything and I weigh more now than before but now I'm at a stand still. I know I need to eat more but do you know why I'm not gaining weight as easy as before when I was on a low calorie/fat diet?


----------



## Kirk B (May 20, 2011)

I hit this problem a lot, i'm about 5'9 built nice, but i can't get past 175 once i get there i hit a a stand still and can't break through. I would love to hit 185lbs or 190lbs so I know what your going through. It's all about diet and staying  in an anabolic state we only spend a  little time in the gym compared to how much we stay out of the gym. So switch the diet up eat eat eat lot's of fish, chicken, steak, pasta, veggies,  fruits, oatmeal, eggs a good multi vitamin, fish-oil, falxseed oil< and if your doing all this up it more. Creatine helps to if you do cardio slow it down also ok bro  thats jmo good luck bro theres a lot of very knowledgeable people on here  so I'm sure you'll be fine


----------



## trapzilla (May 20, 2011)

I think i outlined a basic reason why your not gaining as well yes.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

How much you weight? Bump it up to 4000 and see what happens.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 20, 2011)

Maybe I should not worry to much about the weight thing because I'm still lifting heavier weight in the gym still. Last week, I could not get the 65 pound dumbell over my head to do shoulder press but now I did 4 reps at 70 pounds.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

Wow that's a huge increase in one week.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (May 20, 2011)

Yeah bro. You shouldn't expect an overnight transformation if you're training all natural.
Not sure of your age but most all natural people struggle to put on 9-10 pounds per year of added muscle. So be patient and keep doing the right things.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 20, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Yeah bro. You shouldn't expect an overnight transformation if you're training all natural.
> Not sure of your age but most all natural people struggle to put on 9-10 pounds per year of added muscle. So be patient and keep doing the right things.


9 pounds a year? Maybe if someone has been training for like 5 years already, but certainly the first 2 years I would expect someone healthy to gain more than that.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 21, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> as the other said, your still not eating enough, you would have gained weight initially as your body was probably almost in a starvation mode and so when you first introduced extra calories you grew, but your body is now running at its normal metabolic rate so weight gain has stopped you now need to keep on increasing calories until you do gain weight.
> 
> *I'd suggest you add in 250 extra calories a day each week until you gain weight. try only weighing yourself once a week to get an overall weekly weight gain, which would seem more dramatic.*
> 
> Built may wade in and correct me but I think i'm in the right ball park


+1  excellent suggestion, take it easy little by little as Trapz said and build it up until gains are seen on a WEEKLY basis; and no just don't plop in another 1500cals a day thinking you're going to "speed things up."  Don't get me wrong you will but you probably wont like the endstate, stick with the 250cals upping week to week until gains are seen.


----------



## Hench (May 21, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> your body is now running at its normal metabolic rate so weight gain has stopped you now need to keep on increasing calories until you do gain weight.
> 
> I'd suggest you add in 250 extra calories a day each week until you gain weight. try only weighing yourself once a week to get an overall weekly weight gain, which would seem more dramatic.



This. 

Also at least have a general idea of the cals you're taking in, I don't track down to the last calorie everyday, but I'l normally track the first 2500-3000 then it's pretty simple after that.


----------

